# 9mm Outdoorsman Ammo



## Bam Bam (Nov 29, 2015)

Buffalo Bore Ammo has got Two different Rounds for 9mm that's suppose to be for Big Game Hunting/Protection/Defense! 9mm +P Outdoorsman and 9mm +P+ Penetrator!!! Might buy a box or two of this Stuff! I put Hunting in there for simple reason if its powerfull enough for protection/defense of Bear you probably could hunt Deer or Piggies with it!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't think I'd be big game hunting with a 9mm, regardless of the ammo.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 29, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't think I'd be big game hunting with a 9mm, regardless of the ammo.



Check their right up about both 9mm "Outdoorsman & Penetrator"
BuffaloBoreAmmo.com


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 29, 2015)

If I was actually in the Woods where I knew there could possibly be Bear, I would have my 44 mag, 454 casull or my 45-70!!!


----------



## Hoot (Nov 29, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't think I'd be big game hunting with a 9mm, regardless of the ammo.



Me either.  If all I had was a 9mm, I would use some hot Underwood or Buffalo Bore for a defensive round.  I would never use anything less than 10mm for deer, hog or bear, in a hunting by choice situation.  Hunting for food or sport involves ethics.  Defense or survival plays by different rules.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 1, 2015)

I saw this video the other day and these guys were testing 9mm ammo.
 With a pistol, they shot targets at 100 yards and the 9mm still had enough energy to blow out the back of the board.......test results? Yep, it'll work


I dont remember it being P+, but it was pretty cool just seeing them hit a target at 100yds with a 9mm pistol


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 4, 2015)

I dispatched to lake Seminole gators with a 9 mm.  One round each.


----------

